# Newera Imports & RK Tuning Annoucement



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Newera Japan and RK Tuning, have teamed up to bring you the ultimate service for your GT-R.

When you order any GT-R through Newera Japan, (hand picked in Japan to the highest standards), your car will be transported safely to the UK, where it will undergo the best possible preparation at the well respected RK Tuning.


Ron will now oversee preparation work on all of Newera’s customers cars. With a wealth of experience in GT-R’s, RK is best placed to do so on Newera’s behalf.


Both companies (GTROC Registered Traders) operate to the highest standards, and we think that this is in the customers best possible interest.

Whilst your pride and joy is being prepared & checked over, it can be tuned further by RK if you so wish.

We hope that this collaboration between 2 of the leading companies within the Skyline world, can further increase the service offered from Japan & the UK.

Regards

Matty32

On behalf of Newera Japan & RK Tuning

:wavey:


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

Very good news


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Does this mean cars will be docked at Tilbury?


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Excellent News :bowdown1:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

R32 Combat said:


> Does this mean cars will be docked at Tilbury?


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: no chance 

Newera will cover all transport costs to RK

Its part of our service to the customer

Andy - will make pick up a little easier for you :chuckle::smokin:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

The best cars prepped by the best garage. A brilliant collaboration.

Mook


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> The best cars prepped by the best garage. A brilliant collaboration.
> 
> Mook


The first GTROC customers car will be this Blue 32, with a Nismo engine










:smokin:, bruum, brumm


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations on the new collaboration :clap:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Good work, picking up a GTR which comes with RK blessings, what else could one want


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

matty32 said:


> The first GTROC customers car will be this Blue 32, with a Nismo engine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that has got to be the best taxi ride in town :chuckle:


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Sounds like a 'marriage made in heaven' so to speak.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/140671-rare-blue-r32-heavily-modified-nismo-n1-engine.html


Nigel it is the best taxi ride, when its prepared like that above...


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Cool, certainly two well respected names.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

well i know who i'm calling if i want a car imported. 

good luck to all involved


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Good stuff!
More eye candy for me to view when I visit Rons now


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

I must admit have not used either company yet! but judging by response on here two great companies getting together so all the best to both of you!


----------



## LozGT (Dec 8, 2005)

I have had dealings with both companies and I've never been disappointed. Excellent service and great expertise. This should lead to a lot of happy customers.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

bluesky said:


> I must admit have not used either company yet! but judging by response on here two great companies getting together so all the best to both of you!




You cant go wrong with either! 

I have used Matty32 / Newera before and they are spot on. I have never used RK personally but have met Ron on a personal basis. If i lived in RK land (80 miles ish) i would use them, but saying that i feel like im almost using Ron as my tunner (MGT Racing) has a very good relationship with RK and they seem to run different issues past each other and better still share there secrets between them! 
Belive it or not i have even phoned RK to speak to my tunner when i know he is down there! 

Basically if your using RK or MGT your getting the best advice + service there is. Nice to see proper tunners working together. Even better to see that Newera are now in the team. If ever i decide to go for a R35 then i will defo now use Newera to source me a nice motor. 

Wishing you both the best in the future. :bowdown1:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

on a side note Ron will be looking after the HipoGTR when it arrives


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

*Looking after ...*

lol


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

i use bothe companys regular so is a great combination if u ask me!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice collaboration indeed, if I ever import a car again I know who to see


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Nice collaboration indeed, if I ever import a car again I know who to see


maybe you should

we have a nice selection of R32s ;-):wavey:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy with my Veilside fankoo


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Happy with my Veilside fankoo


no your not :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

(jedi mind trick):chuckle:


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

LozGT said:


> I have had dealings with both companies and I've never been disappointed. Excellent service and great expertise. This should lead to a lot of happy customers.



^^ yep


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

matty32 said:


> (jedi mind trick):chuckle:


Your powers are weak old man ...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Your powers are weak old man ...


your making yourself sound like jubba :chuckle:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

matty, do you have any 35's in stock? can you send me some prices if you do please. I have my eye on a couple already in the u.k but would be nice to see what you got?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

we dont hold R35s im afraid in stock

our principle is to source to order to an individual budget for the customer

it makes no sense to keep 35s in stock Matty.

Reason also being is that someone may want a particular mileage, age, spec etc,

We source to order

If you wish to have one to order then thats fine. i cant say for sure, but probably more expensive through us due to the import requirements an Yen rate compared to used MK1 R35 in the UK already


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

matty32 said:


> your making yourself sound like jubba :chuckle:


Jabba ... & that was Vaders line !?!!!

Do you know nuffin


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Jabba ... & that was Vaders line !?!!!
> 
> Do you know nuffin


This is GT-R forum, not "star wars re-united" :chuckle:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

matty32 said:


> we dont hold R35s im afraid in stock
> 
> our principle is to source to order to an individual budget for the customer
> 
> ...



Ye thats what i was thinking so never bothered asking before. however i have asked now! Thanks.


----------



## Monk2 (Jun 9, 2004)

matty32 said:


> The first GTROC customers car will be this Blue 32, with a Nismo engine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now your just teasing!! :chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Good going..

Maybe in summer RK can fit my clocks!


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

very good idea, gives good peace of mind knowing the car would be looked at by rk


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Good move !


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Ron's a good man, so it's nice to work with him.
2nd GT-R to be prepared by RK tuning's arriving next week


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry for the late congratulations. This is an excellent partnership and will provide invaluable. :thumbsup:


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

Just been to me dads not been there for a long time and see 2 unregistered cars and gathered they are from newera nice quality cars I think this is going to be good on behalf of both companies


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hi, yes your right, the red and the blue one 

with more on way


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

bayside gtr said:


> Just been to me dads not been there for a long time and see 2 unregistered cars and gathered they are from newera nice quality cars I think this is going to be good on behalf of both companies




You didn't even log in and wish your dad a happy birthday, Steve!!! :flame:


Guess who wont be inheriting an R32 race car in years to come 












:chuckle:


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

Lol I done it by phone he likes hearing my voice on other phone giving him headaches all time,if only I could inherit wot will be hopefully another legend of a car just like the red drag car,but I'm happy enough to see all the quality cars come from newera and then go daddddddd pmsl


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

bayside gtr said:


> Lol I done it by phone he likes hearing my voice on other phone giving him headaches all time,if only I could inherit wot will be hopefully another legend of a car just like the red drag car,but I'm happy enough to see all the quality cars come from newera and then go daddddddd pmsl



:chuckle:


----------

